# painting project software



## cosmo (Aug 31, 2011)

Is there a good painting site control software out there.Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What's you talking about?


----------



## cosmo (Aug 31, 2011)

have anyone used a software called Commercial Paint Estimating and Tracking
System from Front Range Coating Consultants costing $1,295.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Would you happen to be, by chance involved with the previously mentioned company?


----------



## cosmo (Aug 31, 2011)

No.I am planning to buy the software.Why do you ask this question,Dean?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Because you reek of spam, perhaps you just ate some bad fish


----------



## cosmo (Aug 31, 2011)

Gabe,
I am sorry if you think i am trying to spam our members.What I am asking is legitimate.
Check this out.www.frccinc.com.I just want some feedback from any members here
who might have used this software before.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

cosmo said:


> Gabe,
> I am sorry if you think i am trying to spam our members.What I am asking is legitimate.
> Check this out.www.frccinc.com.I just want some feedback from any members here
> who might have used this software before.


That site stinks...They won't even show the software or offer a free trial.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Where is your business located? Maybe someone in there area will have a copy that can demo it. The link you posted is not working though.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is the site, They show demos and stuff. Looks just like a beefed up excel spread sheet. 

Site

Pat


----------

